# Aaakkk!!! I HATE these fishing reports.



## gnappi (Jun 27, 2018)

We have had so much rain and I've been so busy I haven't gotten out! I was fishing more when I worked. 

Oh well, more time to spend over improving my tinny 

Am I the only one not going fishing?


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 27, 2018)

Ditto...


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Jun 29, 2018)

Your not alone. The only water my boat has seen this year is the rain.


----------



## 10sne1 (Jun 29, 2018)

I’m getting out here in central, but short days with storms and added vegetation growth is making each trip a new expiernce. I’ve got 4 trips planned in the next 8days. May the rain give you and me a break!


----------

